# Trend T4 router mounting in table top table.



## Des333 (26 Feb 2022)

Just bought a Trend T4 for some light hobby work and would like to mount it under small table top router table, home made, how do I do it?

Will the router baseplate fix to a plate fitted in the table and what kind of fixing do I need?

Will the plunge pillars and spring get in the way of mounting or can these be taken off?

Thanks for all instructions.


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (26 Feb 2022)

Try typing this question into YouTube. There are hundreds of videos showing you how to do it. Depends on how big a job you want to make of it and how much cash you want to spend.


----------



## Des333 (26 Feb 2022)

Done that, nothing coming up.


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (26 Feb 2022)

Maybe missing the point, if so apologies. I searched Trend t4 table and a few things came up. Simplest being this


----------



## Des333 (26 Feb 2022)

Yes dozens of this type making the table.


----------



## PeteHB (27 Feb 2022)

Here you go a plate that will accommodate your T4 have a look in information and downloads in the link it should explain everything









UJK 10mm Aluminium Router Table Insert c/w Universal Base


This 10mm aluminium insert plate measures 229 x 306mm and is designed to fit the UJK cast iron, phenolic or MDF router table tops. This option is unusual in that it features a circular universal base attached to the underside of the plate with four...




www.axminstertools.com


----------



## Des333 (27 Feb 2022)

Thank PeteHB, I’ve looked at a lot of plates and eventually made my ow for a trim router, works ok but wanted a more versatile tool hence T4. Bit of a pricy solution but may be worthwhile.


----------



## John Hall (11 Mar 2022)

Goof for using drum sanders too…


----------



## Des333 (11 Mar 2022)

John Hall said:


> Goof for using drum sanders too…


How do I use a drum sander?


----------



## John Hall (11 Mar 2022)

The small ones on 1/4” arbors


----------



## Thingybob (3 Apr 2022)

Bit late in answering this thread , I have a T4 Inverted in an Aldi ally router table for making my miniature mouldings works well made perspex plates to fix to guide the only trouble with the router spindle stop weak bent after a short while and plunge stop is plastic fitted to 6mm nut spun round after a few actions, My remedy for the spindle stop was to remove it altogether and use two spanners and the plunge stop i made a new one out of perspex not broke yet , I will post some pics if any help


----------



## TRITON (3 Apr 2022)

John Hall said:


> Good for using drum sanders too…


Not sure sanding drums have normal running speeds of 10,000-22,000 rpm


----------



## Thingybob (4 Apr 2022)

I use small slitting saws they are rated at 20,000 rpm but i think the sanding drums will dissintegrate at those speeds


----------

